

PayPal PayFlow Glitching out again, if you use FDMS Nashville processor - originalgeek
https://www.x.com/community/ppx/system_status/payflowstatus/blog/2011/03/27/notification-intermittent-impact-to-transactions-going-trough-fdms-nashville-processor--mar-27
Basically you can count on getting a 104 timeout error on every transaction.  No ETA on fix as of 2:13PM PDT 3/27/2011
======
originalgeek
Gateway issuing error code 104, timeout error on all transactions when
communicating with FDMS Nashville. =(

